# Guardian 3 Transmitter Charger



## Phil65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Doh, I have lost or misplaced my Guardian 3 Transmitter Charger! I have spoken to Medtronic they say £150 for a new one, considering I am self funding CGM sensors I thought that was a bit harsh and have been running on Manual mode for a week. I would have thought it would make financial sense that Medtronic would send me a replacement at no cost, after all I have now saved £50 in manual mode for a week! A long shot but was wondering if anyone has a spare charger, second hand is fine that I could borrow until I get a replacement or find my old one!
I hope you are all well and keeping safe!


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes Phil, I have one that you are welcome to. PM me with your address and I'll pop it in the post.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 9, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> Yes Phil, I have one that you are welcome to. PM me with your address and I'll pop it in the post.


Many thanks David, I have pm’d you.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 12, 2021)

Very kindly received in the post today, Thank you so much David.


----------



## Rejniakf (Jun 3, 2022)

Hello, 

I am a daft American using the 670g medtronic pump with guardian 3 sensor and transmitter. I stupidly left my charger in America and not flying back till the 15th. About 2 weeks. 

I am in search for mmt-7715 the guardian charger. Don't need to keep just need to borrow it at least give my transmitter a full charge again and might get me through the end of my trip. 

I'm staying in Chorley. Usa medtronics can't send to me internationally. And apparently uk customer service isn't open 24 hrs.

Promise to return or if you are near by or near blackpool head there later today can i just get a charge from you?


----------

